# Hunting before after or during rain..



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

If its currently raining is it worth even going out to try calling or should you just stay in and wait for a better day.. 
Also.. before and after storms are great times arent they...? I have heard they are..
the thing is this weekend i will be going home from college and i will have 2 nights to hunt and you can bet i will be out.. the only problem is it is supposed to rain both days.. should i give it a try or just stay in..?
If i go out what adjustments should i make..? play the calls a little louder.. maybe use some rabbit scent..?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Since nothing holds true in this sport I'll just give you a little of my own experiences. 
Before and after a rain or snow can be good. Light rains can be good and a light snow can be even better. That's it for me. :wink:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, to be truthful, i would stay in if it is much of a rain. a mist or light sprinkle is good, snow is even better. but if there is a steady rain, fairly hard, my experience is not to waste the time.

i know a lot of guys have had some success in wet weather, but the rain is not good from my experiences. just my experiences...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Deer go into a feeding frenzy before a storm(rain or snow). They can feel the barometric pressures going up. If a coyote has the same sense as the deer do a good hard hunt before the rain comes would most likely be good.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I might take a venture into some fields during the day.. then hunt the woods in the night.. i have tons of rocks and caves up near the top of my hill... ill pry go up there and call for a while.. maybe have an encounter with a bear hahaha


----------



## Vic (Aug 7, 2006)

If given the choice, I like to hunt, after,a rain or snow storm,and like some have mentioned, either a very light rain or snow is also good to hunt in....I just don't like gettting soaked


----------



## 1eyedhowler (Sep 4, 2006)

Before a rain is better than after unless it has been a looooong rain.
This would be due to the barametric pressure falling. I believe the okieyodler has it backwards on the pressure thing. Maybe I'm wrong. And I'm not sure about that deer feeding frenzie either. I don't belive I've ever seen deer attack a head of grain or a field of wheat that viciously. I have seen them run carlelessly to a feeder like it's the candy shop as I have seen them defend a feeder as if all the candy is all theirs. But that's just natural posturing and dominance. They'll do for the goods and they'll do it for the ladies. From experience of survival they know when a storm is coming and feed ahead of having to lay up. Just as having to lay up a loooooooooong time can build a hunger. But hunting when the odds are against their natural defenses and not for their attributes is non-productive.


----------



## Vic (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't know about that for sure? My experience tells me, I have way more productive hunting, the first "good" day, after a storm front passes thru. Might be a regional thing? but here in Az, as a storm front builds, it is generally preceeded by windy,nasty conditions, not conducive to predator movement,and I think they begin to lay up before the storm, not go into a feeding frenzy. It's after the big blow thru, the first clear morning, that I have those memorable days afield,and seem to call something on every stand.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Vic, that been my experience also. The only thing I don't like is the mudd bath you can get on some dirt roads, but the hunting can be good.


----------

